# 2012 Trek 8.4



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any information or pictures for the Trek 8.4?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Classic Bikes said:


> Does anyone have any information or pictures for the Trek 8.4?




Alpha Gold Aluminum
SR Suntour NRX fork w/ lockout
LT3 700x38c tires
Alivio 9spd shifters
Deore derailleurs
Alivio crankset
Hayes DynoSport hydraulic disc brakes

Retail price range of $769-849


----------



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you very much for the info. I really appreciate it!!


----------

